# Ford Focus A-Pillars MID+TW by LBaudio



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Heres one small project - A pillars for Ford Focus. They will host 3" Faital Mid and DigitalDesigns 2.8 A Tweet.

rings for mids and tweeets, some measurements and here we go...


































Routhering aka dusting


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

and finished rings:


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Dash, a-pillar and screen taped off, layed aprox 4 layers of mat and after a few hours I pulled molds off.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

molds roughly trimmed to desired shape, rings attached to the FG molds and resin was added to the MDF for better bond between filler and MDF rings


































one part is made out of filler reinforced with strands


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Templates made out of dense cardboard and attached to the mold and rings with hot glue


























made transition from cardboard to the rings and mold out of filler. Roughly sanded down high spots


































rings taped off with alu tape


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Applied aprox 5 layers of mat and resine and filler


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

original a-pillars are ready for joining with mid pod. Bunch of holes were drilled in original pillar for better bond between ABS and Fiberglass. A few spots were cut off of original pillar to accomodate Tweeter.


























MDF ring for tweeter positioned. Template was again made out of cardboard and secured to the pillar with hot glue and then resine was applied to the whole "thing"


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

now is time to things get their final shape. Filler with strands and sandpaper is the name of todays mission.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

This is where I am at at this moment, still have to finish the other side and then will both pillars get one additional layer of fiberglass to prevent any cracking issues. Im not quite sure that I will manage to wrap them in vinyl without stitching, so maybe they will end out in Floking...we will see in a few days...


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice work, as always!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow! That's some serious fabrication.

Will the Faitals be sealed? They work in an extremely small enclosure, so if you run them as a dipole instead of sealed it's going to hurt your power handling. (Unless you do a full-on ported enclosure, with a steep high pass of course.)


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

customer wanted IB panels for mids. He will stuff them with acoustic wool, panel will be damped with STP damping mat and Brax ExVibration paste. Pods can be sealed back again with not too much effort. Original closed volume for mid was aprox 0.5 0.7 liter.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Great looking work so far.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Guys thank you for your comments and tips.....


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful work, dude...


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

TNX Robo!!


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

They look great, definitely helps as a will start building my A-pillars


----------



## Alexmcginnis09 (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome work man. I need to do something like that in mine but I'm not quite to the three way point yet. My tweeter pods do me fine for the time being

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

awesome looking work dude!!!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Great Work! I may end up doing pillar pods if I'm not happy with my horns. I'm a little concerned about clearance since it's a stick shift...


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

...forgot to update this thread with a few fresh pics....

Ive laminated one layer of very thin roving over complete a-pillar to prevent cracking. Ater I smoothed them again i done tweeter test fit and test fit a-pillars in car i applied plastic primer and liquid filler and water-sand them down smooth with 300 grit sandpaper.

A-pillars got floking finish, but I dont have pics of finished product installed.


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

Like your A-pilars!
will you do sealed volume for mids or leave them as is?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

for now they will stay as they are. after first listenins session I was quite satisfied with result.

later i will post pics of finished and installed a-pillars


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice WOrk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

heres a few pics of installed a-pillars with floking finish and drivers installed


































fings that will hide mid driver screws are gabricated. They will be wrapped in Carbon-look foil

























sorry for dark pics,...will post better q as soon as I get HQ pics taken at daylight.....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

man watching that makes my hand ache thinking of all the sanding, FANTASTIC job and gives me ideas for the future


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Really sharp looking work!!


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome work. Hope I can do something like that one of these days. Love the looks of them.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> man watching that makes my hand ache thinking of all the sanding, FANTASTIC job and gives me ideas for the future


yes, it was quite a lot of sanding, but I like such S/M projects

Thanx for your comments


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

b-e-a-utiful


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice work. I'm about to try my first attempt at glassing. 3" and 28mm hertz in the pillars. Been putting it off for about 6 months. How many hours would you say are into these?


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

outstanding job. I love these pillars.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

nineball76 said:


> Nice work. I'm about to try my first attempt at glassing. 3" and 28mm hertz in the pillars. Been putting it off for about 6 months. How many hours would you say are into these?


I would say about 30 hours


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

LBaudio said:


> fings that will hide mid driver screws are gabricated.


Those are some sexy gabricated fings!!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

ahhh mistakes mistakes.....happens all the time when I get my hands on iPad.....


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

Love the lines on these. The mid and tweet flow together beautifully. Hats off to some very well thought out and very well executed work.


----------



## Emilio Eltz (May 28, 2009)

good job man.

fantastic pillars


----------

